# Zeus thread



## chitodadon (Aug 23, 2012)

Since I'm.new this will get me as much help as I need

When I first got Zeus 6 weeks old 10 inches long

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Zeus now at 7 weeks and 11 inches long

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 23, 2012)

So I get home to find out Zeus is shedding he looks like a mad man lol he just has some of his face two front feet and his tail left

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 23, 2012)

He looks way fatter in the pics at the end. 1 inch and a decent belly in a week... not bad at all. He's a cute little dude.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks man he is a headache doesn't want to.be picked up squirmy I got to use glove but I try not to

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 23, 2012)

How long.does it take them.to.shed I notices he still has the bottom.of one foot and about a half inch on the end of his tail left

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 24, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Thanks man he is a headache doesn't want to.be picked up squirmy I got to use glove but I try not to
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



What does he do if you just leave your bare hand in his enclosure for 10 minutes? ignore/attack/curious?


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 24, 2012)

Try not to use the glove...i did with yogi at first but learnd that wat can happen is itl get used to the glove but not to ur hand...and besides hes to little to hurt you anyway.


Try it of holding him for a hour a day without a glove for a month and i bet you ull see a huge diffrence...but never take him out his hide.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 24, 2012)

He licks then ignores

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 24, 2012)

Try it of holding him for a hour a day without a glove for a month and i bet you ull see a huge diffrence...but never take him out his hide.


Sorry idky it posted it twice


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok will do

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 24, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> He licks then ignores
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



thats a good sign. after he licks you, he knows its you & that you are no threat. If you spend a lot of time doing this he will eventually get very curious about you are start trying to climb up your arm by himself. After he crawling up your arm himself, the hardest part is over.

They usually never like being picked up, even when they are tame. Its because they are stubborn and like doing their own thing. Once they are tame, they will tolerate being picked up because they know that they are not in danger, but usually they will still let you know that there is something they would rather be doing. There is a nice flipside to this coin though... if you let them climb up onto you, they love it because its like exploring some cool new warm friendly tree by their own free will. Its very hard to change a tegus mind about something, but if you design your plan around his plan you will have great results.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 24, 2012)

That's wat I want to happen 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Zeus is just laying there basking he ate a fuzzy and now is lazy but he got a tiny piece of mulch that he ate is he ok

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 25, 2012)

So Zeus is being weird he comes out but only bask on the enclosure floor but now he doesn't even go up to his basking spot any more

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 25, 2012)

Dont worry tegus are just lazy like that as long as ur temps are good, ur fine


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea he doesn't want to eat right now so I will.feed him later when I get home I finally used no gloves to.get him.out the bath and he climbed right up and didn't want to get down lol he still shedding 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Murkve (Aug 25, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> So Zeus is being weird he comes out but only bask on the enclosure floor but now he doesn't even go up to his basking spot any more
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



What are your basking spot temps?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 25, 2012)

105 to 110

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 25, 2012)

Whats the temp at floor level where he has been hanging out?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 25, 2012)

90

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Between 85-90

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 26, 2012)

So today I called Zeus and he ran up my arm I'm so happy no more gloves except bad days lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


He is a picky eater doesn't want to eat alot

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 26, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> So today I called Zeus and he ran up my arm I'm so happy no more gloves except bad days lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





Congrats. The taming/bonding process gets much easier from there.

Whats his diet look like these days?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 26, 2012)

He just wants pinkies and crickets but I made him.go a day without food so when I her home I will try to feed him some food from hate today either ground Turkey or ground quail

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


How do I get him to eat more I want him to grow

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 27, 2012)

He is still.not eating he is soiled lol 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 27, 2012)

Esmeralda only wants whole prey items as well. Crickets are her favorite by far. If I try to offer her a ground meat item she will 100% ignore it. The comprise we've made is cricket burittos. I wrap the cricket in meat, making sure the head or butt is left hanging out. When she goes to sniff it, she smells the cricket and in her excitment to eat, takes a big ol bite of everything.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 27, 2012)

He finally ate again today he ate the chicken hearts and ground turkey

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 28, 2012)

He started shedding last Thursday and still hasn't shed the last of his tail wat to do 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 28, 2012)

Whats ur humidity


----------



## Murkve (Aug 28, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> He started shedding last Thursday and still hasn't shed the last of his tail wat to do
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



Try misting him with warm water twice a day, and keep the humidity up.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 28, 2012)

Humidity is at 70 and when he isn't burrowed I mist him and put him in the bath for a lil while 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 28, 2012)

So thier should be no problem its just taken him time to shed....mine sometimes shed slow too my humidity is around 70s and in shed i use a fogger with a timer and keeps them in the upoer 80s tops 90 at time


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok yea he was burrowed almost all day when was out for 2 or 3 hours then went in.so.I listed the tank good and killed the lights 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 28, 2012)

Remwmber tho you dont whant the humidity to high, heard it gives repitory problems...just keep it normal nd give it time...but from reading his thread he seems to be doing fine


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea he is doing good he makes me laugh because he burrows under my sleeve that's in the enclosure during the day so when I was moving mulch around he popped up like hey and scarede lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 2, 2012)

How long can a Tegu go without lights food and being.misted

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok so Zeus didnt really grow and I'm wondering y he doesn't eat a lot either m just worried he turned 2 months on Sept 1 and is about a foot long am I doing anything wrong

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 10, 2012)

mines only 17 inches at 3 months


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 10, 2012)

hes fine dont be worried....read what i wrote in the yogis thread about it


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 10, 2012)

how old is the bulb jw?


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 10, 2012)

Brand new I got it off Amazon the first week of August and GE loves to.bask in it

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 10, 2012)

Good so just follow on wat i said on the food and ull be good


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks I will keep u up to date

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 11, 2012)

After eating a fuzzy and half a grape

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 16, 2012)

Just coming out of his hide

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

